# Please be careful.



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

We all are prone to some complacency when we go about all our home maintenance chores. I want to state as well this will not turn into a gofundme, not the point at all.

This morning I woke up to an email that yesterday an Uncle was trimming trees and fell, broken back, broken neck, concussion and listed in serious condition.

If I am honest I expect to get a call like that about my father, but not this Uncle(his brother-in-law) he always struck me as much too careful to make a mistake like this. They were recently hit by heavy storms I presume this was storm cleanup related. If I get any details I feel can be specific warnings I will share.

Please be careful as storm season hits then the fall season approaches and we scramble to get ready for winter.

I spend the money on pole saws to reduce the use of ladders and if I only need 3more feet I will use the bed of the truck rather than a ladder.

This particular Uncle is so careful that since my Grandmother lives with them he immediately showers upon arriving home from his desk job in the era of covid. I feel if this can happen to him it can happen to any of us.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

BobLovesGrass said:


> We all are prone to some complacency when we go about all our home maintenance chores. I want to state as well this will not turn into a gofundme, not the point at all.
> 
> This morning I woke up to an email that yesterday an Uncle was trimming trees and fell, broken back, broken neck, concussion and listed in serious condition.
> 
> ...


I second this. My wife's best friends father was killed 3 weeks ago when he fell while trimming a tree. He worked for a tree trimming company but didn't have on his harness. It was in his own backyard so he probably felt he didn't need it. Please be safe.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

So sorry to hear that.

All I really found out about my Uncle is he is conscious and can still move his limbs but they were still moving him to ICU


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

So we got some good news today. They actually got my Uncle on his feet, was a short labored walk but a walk which is wonderful.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Great news!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2020)

Prayers answered yes!


----------

